# Could altered gut bacteria cause CFS ?



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

This new study found an association between reduced gut bacteria diversity, fewer anti-inflammatory bacteria and chronic fatigue syndrome.

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/311287.php?sr


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting!


----------

